# Amplificador  Sansei entra en protección



## christiann (Ago 8, 2009)

Buenas gente, ayer mi hermano se compro un amplificador: Sansei 880-A. Creo que es el primer amplificador que veo con tal acabado, los tipos no dejan nada al azar, la verdad un caño.

Lo abro, y un 2n3055 de cada canal, estaba oxidadisimo, sin pasta termica ni nada. Los cambie, a todos estos (4). Comprobe el estado de los drivers de potencia (tip30, tip31), y note una resistencia quemada. Si no me equivoco esta entre el emisor de uno de los drivers y la base de un 2n3055. La cambie, encendi el amplificador y entra en proteccion. 

La verdad que no tengo mucha experiencia con este tipo de equipos, capaz que es una pavada lo que tiene, si alguno me puede echar una mano, con todo gusto la acepto.

Saludos.


----------



## RaFFa (Ago 8, 2009)

hola,con lo que cuentas parece ser que el amplificador esta dando una salida en continua, yo te recomendaria que revisases cada uno de los transistores de la placa por separado ( sacandolos de la placa) asi como diodos y resistencias sospechosas. le pusiste mica y arandelas de plastico a los transistores finales ( 2n3055) ? por que eso suele ser un fallo muy comun... acto seguido cuando creas que todo esta listo haz lo que dicen en este post    

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about19696.html

....pero no te machaces los dedos¡¡ DD


PD: Te he dicho que revises ese post por que en la placa e visto unos presets que supongo que seran los ajustes de bias y offset. Un saludoo


----------



## christiann (Ago 8, 2009)

Ok, voy a revisar todo.Los TR de salida, tienen mica y las arandelas plasticas.

Gracias, un saludo.


----------



## arg (Ago 8, 2009)

Asi esta sacando CC en la salida, en mi experiencia con amplificador como comenta Raffa, debes checar cada uno de los transistores, verificar muy bien que no cuente con fuga algun transistor exitador esto luego con el tester es muy dificil de darse cuenta.
Yo doy por bueno un amplificador ya cuando entre base y emisor de los transistores de salida, me manda un voltaje de .30 a .60 milivolts, esa es siempre mi referencia. y claro luego biene le checada

saludos


----------



## christiann (Ago 9, 2009)

Buen dato el de los Trs.
Acabo de revisarlo, los Tr de salida me falta cambiar uno
 Y los excitadores, tip30 y tip31, ambos, y en ambos canales tambien, me dan unos .50 milivolts entre emisor y colector, esto denota fugas si no me equivoco.
De ser asi, mañana cambio mi soldador, que murio despues de un corto , los cambio, ajusto offset, bias y les cuento.

El resto del amplificador esta bien, los Tr pequeños, los diodos, esta todo normal.

Un saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 9, 2009)

christiann dijo:
			
		

> ...los excitadores, tip30 y tip31, ambos, y en ambos canales tambien, me dan unos .50 milivolts entre emisor y colector, esto denota fugas si no me equivoco.


Deben ser 500mV o 0,5V (poco más o menos). Medio milivolt es muy poco  
Si efectivamente es medio milivolt, es probable que estén quemados y en corto.

Si no me equivoco tenés dos canales, cada uno con dos 3055 como transistores de salida.
Tenés un amplificador con una salida cuasi complementaria (usa sólo NPN de potencia), así que ubicá dónde se unen el emisor de uno de los 3055 y, quizá resistencia mediante, el colector del otro. Ahí está la salida.
Con la entrada a masa, medí en ese punto que tensión tenés de continua con respecto a tierra: Debería ser 0V o algo cercano (acá sí esperás valores de unos pocos mV).

Si es así, el problema no _parecería_ estar en el amplificador sino en el circuito de protección.

Otra cosa que podés hacer es sacar los dos 3055 de un canal (que no quede ninguna conexión entre ellos y el resto del circuito), entrada a tierra de nuevo y medir ese offset en el mismo punto que antes. Debería dar 0V o casi.
Si da otra cosa, hay un problema por este lado.
Si diera 0V o similar y no se activa la protección, el problema está en la última etapa (la de los 3055) y el sonido debería salir claro y limpio pero a un volumen bajo.

Ah, consejo: Revisá MUY bien TODOS los condensadores electrolíticos. Cuando envejecen son al revés que los buenos vinos. Estos se ponen malos y pueden estar haciéndote un desastre.

Y el consejo de la aislación que te dio Raffa es importante. Controlá que todo esté aislado como debe.




			
				christiann dijo:
			
		

> De ser asi, mañana cambio mi soldador, que murio despues de un corto...


Goot es algo así como una Ferrari en soldadores, y así cuesta.
Si no, comprate un Ayax (nacional) que es un fierro, anda muy, pero muy bien y cuesta algo de 30 pesos (30W). La única "contra" que tiene es que la punta no es de cerámica (trae una que anda muy bien igual), pero una cerámica la conseguís por 5 o 6 pesos más.
Conclusión: Tenés un soldador que se banca casi todo por menos de 40 pesos.
Lo sé porque tengo uno.

Saludos


----------



## christiann (Ago 9, 2009)

Cacho muchas gracias por tu ayuda, pero recien mañana voy a comprar los huevos fritos y cambiar los drivers, ayer estuve armando el musikman de 130w que anda dando vueltas por aca, y me quede sin 2n3055, ni tip31 .

Los drivers me dan .492v entre C y E, tengo unos nuevos , y no me marcan continuidad, asi que sale cambiazo.

Nombraste los electroliticos y me hiciste acordar, pase por alto el de la foto. Lo que hay entre los terminales, es una especie de oxido, que el otro cap no lo tiene, a lo mejor se empezo a inflar? Encima son rarisimos, en vez de tener pvc en la parte inferior, tienen una especie de masilla.

En cuanto al soldador, lo abri y tiene un cablecito cortado, me volvi loco y no le pude encontrar la vuelta, asi que creo que me compro el Ayax, y una punta de ceramica para un futuro cambio.

Un saludo y mañana les cuento.


----------



## jose0011 (Nov 1, 2020)

que valor tiene el pote de volumen del 440a un foto del circuito o del pre amplificador

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 1, 2020

me falta el pote y como va coectado


----------



## raulcruz63 (Abr 27, 2022)

Que tal amigos necesito que me orienten tengo una potencia que esta destruido el impreso tenia una cuasi complementario con 2n3055 y queria ponerle un par de modulos compatibles con la fuente, esta tiene 40 0 -40 tap central, que me recomiendan colocarle, estube viendo en MERCADO LIBRE pero la verdad no supe decidirme cual adquirir.
Por otrol lado estoy reconstruyendo un Sansei 880 que tiene el pre destruido y queria colocarle alguno compatible. Si me dan una mano para poder reconstruir estos amplificadores. Gracias. Otra pregunta estube midiendo el trafo del Sansei 880 y me da 90 volt en vacio y tiene por lo que vi un cable blanco que en teoria es el tap central el cual me acusa 45 0 45 estoy en lo correcto?


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 27, 2022)

Hola : no soy gran experto en amplificadores , pero justo termino de armar un trafo de +-40V con 4 plaquetas con TDA7293 . 
Está al limite ( 50V) pero andan muy bien .( baratisima)
Modulo Amplificador De Audio Mono 100w Rms Con Tda7293 Tda72 - $ 1.799,1
Si ya esta filtrada , estas agregan otro capacitor y diodos , asi que te va a bajar un poquito mas la tension
Respecto a pre ... que raro! , generalmente ocurre al reves ( Tengo un Sansui sin salida ) 
Hay unos pre en ML pero no estoy seguro que anden , compre uno y aun no lo probé , tiene volumen y tonos pero te faltaria selector de entradas ....


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 27, 2022)

Trafo NO existe, transformador SI.

Para saber si es el tap central, si o si mide (con cuidado, ya que a 50V se concidera riesgoso, y tu manipulas 90V), y si tienes algo para generar carga, pues colocalo.

Sin fotos, diagramas, etc... O sea, sin datos, imposible.

Destruido me imagino que tiene explotado algo, inclusive el PCB con carbon y todo, o quebrado por muchos lados, pero sin ver realmente lo que tienes, ya sabes....

Ve de una cosa a la vez...


----------



## unmonje (Abr 27, 2022)

raulcruz63 dijo:


> Que tal amigos necesito que me orienten tengo una potencia que esta destruido el impreso tenia una cuasi complementario con 2n3055 y queria ponerle un par de modulos compatibles con la fuente, esta tiene 40 0 -40 tap central, que me recomiendan colocarle, estube viendo en MERCADO LIBRE pero la verdad no supe decidirme cual adquirir.
> Por otrol lado estoy reconstruyendo un Sansei 880 que tiene el pre destruido y queria colocarle alguno compatible. Si me dan una mano para poder reconstruir estos amplificadores. Gracias. Otra pregunta estube midiendo el trafo del Sansei 880 y me da 90 volt en vacio y tiene por lo que vi un cable blanco que en teoria es el tap central el cual me acusa 45 0 45 estoy en lo correcto?


 2 TDA7294 y no se complique mas, la adaptación corre por su cuenta, el chip  aún se consigue. 
 ver esto


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 28, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> 2 TDA7294 y no se complique mas, la adaptación corre por su cuenta, el chip  aún se consigue.
> ver esto


7294 no resiste 40V, 7293 si.....


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2022)

!OJO, lo CI TDA7293 es lo CI campión de los fasificados  (Truxos Chinos) mas vendidos !
!Suerte!


----------



## unmonje (Abr 28, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> 7294 no resiste 40V, 7293 si.....


La hoja de datos no parece decir lo mismo    🤣


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 28, 2022)

Lo Datasheet que mirei dice como 40 Voltios  simectricos maximos y 50 Voltios simectricos como maximo absoluto ( seguramente nada recomendable).
Ya lo TDA7293 es un poco mas valiente , 50 Voltios simectricos maximos y 60 Voltios simectricos como maximo absoluto.
!Saludos!


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 29, 2022)

En mi caso , TENIA un trafo de 40V , si lo diseñara desde cero usaria menos tensión , pero para el uso previsto ....la necesidad es tirana.
Toda otra consideración de costos termina cayendo en política y no vien al caso....

Asi quedó el engendro "quad amp" con las nobles plaquetitas chinas truchas funcionando a 40V .


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 29, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> ""En mi caso , TENIA un trafo de 40V , si lo diseñara desde cero usaria menos tensión , pero para el uso previsto ....la necesidad es tirana."


Bueno si for 40 Voltios AC en el  secundario del transformador de fuerza , en DC tenemos sin cualquer carga aplicada a lo capacitor de filtrado 56,6 Voltios de alimentación , lo que convengamos NO es nada bueno para un TDA7294.
!Saludos!"


----------



## AntonioAA (Abr 30, 2022)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno si for 40 Voltios AC en el  secundario del transformador de fuerza , en DC tenemos sin cualquer carga aplicada a lo capacitor de filtrado 56,6 Voltios de alimentación , lo que convengamos NO es nada bueno para un TDA7294.
> !Saludos!"


40V Finales, amigo!!


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 30, 2022)

AntonioAA dijo:


> 40V Finales, amigo!!


!Entonses darle potenzia !
!Saludos!


----------

